

Try typing charleswhitmore.com into your url bar - hammerbrostime


======
andrejewski
It's just most likely a javascript call of window.close, it's not that cool.

~~~
hammerbrostime
Its that or its going back in time to before you opened the tab

------
timanzo
wrote a small ruby script and got the following as the content of the page
(simple javascript to close the window):

<script language=JavaScript>

window.open('','_self'); window.close(); </script>

~~~
nyrb
or fastest way: curl charleswhitmore.com

